# Now Playing Details Screen?!?



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Shoot! This would be soooo cool! I have 7.2.  Why would they get rid of this option? Anyone know how to turn it on in 7.2?

From another thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3223972&&#post3223972


Fofer said:


> Here's one for 6.2 only, gives ya a funky new "split" view:
> 
> :up: :down: :up: 7 8 (from the Now Playing List)
> 
> ...





azitnay said:


> Yes, it was in 7.1b, but has been removed from 7.2.
> Drew


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It was removed ... hence, no way to turn it back on.

TiVyPony posted somewhere when this backdoor was first revealed that they had switched development tools or something and the backdoor "didn't make it."

 

Too bad ... I liked it too.


----------

